# Noob Question about RMS and ohms



## stangs13 (Sep 28, 2012)

I am looking at getting this amp

NEW AUDIOPIPE APSM-1500 1500 Watt Mono Car Audio MINI Amplifier Amp APSM1500 | eBay


To power two DVC Alpine type R 10s 

Alpine SWR-10D4 (swr10d4) 10" Dual 4-Ohm Type-R Series Car Subwoofer

I want to run these subs at 1 ohm, my question is when wired at 1 ohm will both subs see true 1500w each or will they see 750w each?? Sorry if this is such a Noob question, but search didnt help me much. Also, what does everyone think of this amp as far as running the type Rs? I am stuck between the two. Thanks!

Amazon.com: Hifonics Brutus BRZ1200.1D D-Class Mono Block 1 x 450 @ 4 OHMS, 1 x 900 @ 2 OHMS, 1 x 1200 @ 1 OHM: Car Electronics


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

Each sub will see half the power. They split it.

Neither of those amps are very desireable. When choosing between amps in that range... there isn't really a "best" choice, IMO. If that's all you have in the budget, I'd look for someting used.


----------



## stangs13 (Sep 28, 2012)

I am on a college budget, so I am a bit limited. All that I am looking for is some decent bump, i don't want to shake the bolts out of my pick up , but when I turn it up I want to feel it in my chest. 

sent while "working"


----------



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

A guy I bought an amp from had that amp or something like it (looked exactly the same but I don't remember the model)

It slammed the hell out of 2 DD 12's.

IT was making the headliner come off.

The DD's were 900w rms each.

It was $110 on amazon, I think he said.

I assume it pushes a lot of dirty power, but since they are DD subs, they can probably handle square waves like a bosss.

I would avoid a small/cheap amp if you plan to have any sort of longevity out of your subs


----------



## BRodgers (May 4, 2014)

Go with the Precision Power BK 1800.1D if you can swing it. Great amp, good, clean power. It'll put 900 watts to each sub. It was $190 but people are catching on to it's awesomeness so I've seen prices jump up to $229 and even up to $289.

Just my 2 cents =)

Edit***
Just found it here

http://www.valuefind.us/p/Precision-Power-Bk1800-1d-Car-Stereo-Mono-Subwoofer-Amp-19431295.html


----------



## belmont4000 (Jun 8, 2014)

With that amp + sub setup, you will only be getting 600w rms per sub. Id go ported if i were you at least.


----------



## BRodgers (May 4, 2014)

He's talking about the Brutus, not the precision power amp


----------

